# Bosch 4100 left and rear extensions



## BinghamtonEd

I have the same ones, and indeed, they are a necessity. Just be careful with how tight you tighten the knobs, they just need a light touch.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen

Looks great. Where do you buy them?
And: Would you happen to know if they fit the Bosch GTS10 as well?


----------



## Holbs

Ed… does your left sliding extension bar on the outfeed side, "rub" against the plastic chassis? Mine does. Unsure if my plastic is slightly warped or if I installed the bar holder backwards 

Kaer… I bought mine on Amazon. One piece was $29, other was $25. Unsure if fits GTS10 as the bar holders fit pre-machined holes on the underside of the 4100.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

I'm not sure if it's rubbing on the chassis, or maybe just the two rod holders (front and back) are not perfectly in line, but it did have some rubbing/tightness when opening and closing it. I put a coat of Johnson's paste wax on it while waxing the table/fence and it helped a lot.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen

Might wanna check them out. Or perhaps make some myself. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Hawaiilad

Do the rods slide under the table when you want to store the saw? First time I have seen them as well…thanks for sharing


----------



## Holbs

yes, the rods slide under the table. so you can collapse them out of the way, even if you used the gravity stand. The outfeet assembly sticks out an inch or so to give room for the fence end mechanism. They have knobs that you can tighten to lock into place.


----------

